
Pool_party – A leak-free memory allocator for short-lived objects - rileyberton
http://techblog.appnexus.com/blog/2015/11/09/transactional-allocation-for-short-lived-requests-dot/
======
arielweisberg
If there is one thing I miss about C++ it's the sheer number of options you
have for memory management (except for GC). Sure it's easy to shoot yourself
in the foot and a maintenance headache, but the potential for performance and
locality is entirely up to you as a developer.

